# UberEats Tax return And annual responsibility



## Arvin2nd

Has anybody done tax return for ubereat?
is there any guide for fill out the forms in ATO?


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Arvin2nd said:


> Has anybody done tax return for ubereat?
> is there any guide for fill out the forms in ATO?


No, there isn't but these Tax Office guidelines have relevant information: (including specifically
for food delivery): https://www.ato.gov.au/general/ride-sourcing-and-tax/.


----------



## Arvin2nd

thank you, but they didn't say anything about how to fill out the online forms. or how to calculate amounts!


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Arvin2nd said:


> thank you, but they didn't say anything about how to fill out the online forms. or how to calculate amounts!


True. I suggest you pay a tax agent to do this for you for a tax deductible fee.

This Uber help page has some possibilities: https://www.uber.com/en-AU/drive/resources/tax-au/.


----------



## Arvin2nd

and after that, I can take back taxes that I pay for buying the scooter, insurance, fuel, motor oil, mobile plan,....
the agent charges me $99 and I work 1 month before the end of last FY.

another question, Imagine Uber pay me $1500 in a month, approximately how much can I take back by tax return from the government?


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Arvin2nd said:


> and after that, I can take back taxes that I pay for buying the scooter, insurance, fuel, motor oil, mobile plan,....
> the agent charges me $99 and I work 1 month before the end of last FY.
> 
> another question, Imagine Uber pay me $1500 in a month, approximately how much can I take back by tax return from the government?


You won't get any refund because you haven't had any tax withheld from the payments you have received. Deductions reduce the tax you have to pay but don't result in refunds.


----------



## Hugh G

Arvin2nd said:


> Imagine Uber pay me $1500 in a month, approximately* how much can I take back by tax return from the government?*


Ummm......... Entitlement Attitude


----------



## Arvin2nd

Jack Malarkey said:


> You won't get any refund because you haven't had any tax withheld from the payments you have received. Deductions reduce the tax you have to pay but don't result in refunds.


Really!!? but I heard when we do tax return as we didn't earn to much money (salary) the government give back the related tax we pay for our business such as fuel tax, repair tax or buying vehicle tax....


----------



## Nawdy

Arvin2nd said:


> Really!!? but I heard when we do tax return as we didn't earn to much money (salary) the government give back the related tax we pay for our business such as fuel tax, repair tax or buying vehicle tax....


You can claim a deduction to your taxable income ... essentially this will reduce the tax you have to pay ... At this stage you haven't paid any tax to claim deductions from. You really need to go see an accountant as the best you can do is pay no tax ... which means your are breaking even or making a loss.

So you will pay tax unless you made a loss ... did you make a loss ????

If so why are you bothering to do work at a loss ????


----------



## Hugh G

Nawdy said:


> You really need to go see an accountant as the best you can do is pay no tax ... which means your are breaking even or making a loss


+1



Arvin2nd said:


> Really!!? but I heard when we do tax return as we didn't earn to much money (salary) the government give back the related tax we pay for our business such as fuel tax, repair tax or buying vehicle tax....


It would appear at first glance, and every subsequent glance, that you no idea of basic your basic quarterly GST and BAS filing obligations. You also are at an apparent loss in the understanding of the diference between a SALARY and a Profit/Loss as a result of your activities as a Sole Trader.

SEE AN ACCOUNTANT. ..


----------



## Arvin2nd

is this UBER tax summary for 2017 2018 Wrong!!! ( left side)
because my bank income report says something else!! (right side photo)
I worked just 2 months before 30jun2018.


----------



## Nawdy

Arvin2nd said:


> is this UBER tax summary for 2017 2018 Wrong!!! ( left side)
> because my bank income report says something else!! (right side photo)
> I worked just 2 months before 30jun2018.


What you have shown doesn't match correctly ... but we cant see all your transactions to know if you have missed one ... please don't show any details as it may put you at risk.

I can not stress enough for you to visit a good accountant ... most good accountants will give you the first visit for free ... in other words they will have a look at your position and set up another appointment to actually start your tax.

You seem to not have a grasp on Australian Tax Laws and I am concerned you are getting allot of misinformation from others ... Do not trust a forum to solve your tax problems and to be honest you should have done your homework before you started. Having said that it is to late to cry over spilt milk just get to an accountant and sort out your tax obligations and the accountant can also help you with how much your really earning and if its worth your while.

I see allot of young people doing Uber Eats on bikes and scooters these days and most of them seem to not be Australian citizens ... I don't often go into green light hubs any more but when I do all I see is Uber Eats people handing back there bags ....

If you are an Australian citizen you receive a tax free threshold

If you're an Australian resident for *tax* purposes, the first $18,200 of your yearly income isn't taxed. This is called the *tax*-*free threshold*. You can claim the *tax*-*free threshold* to reduce the amount of *tax* that is withheld from your pay during the year. If this is you so long as you haven't earnt any money elsewhere you wont owe any tax you just need to report it.

So simply put you haven't paid any income tax so you have nothing to reduce ... that's if Your Australian. If you are not Australian you are taxed at 32.5% on your income ... so if this is you then you owe tax on what you have earnt.

All this information is on the ATO's site:
https://www.ato.gov.au/Rates/Individual-income-tax-rates/?page=1#Foreign_resident_tax_rates_2017_18

Now do some homework and stop airing your dirty laundry on the forum ... don't be a lazy tight arse and go see an accountant ... sheeeshhhhh


----------



## Arvin2nd

Nawdy said:


> What you have shown doesn't match correctly ... but we cant see all your transactions to know if you have missed one ... please don't show any details as it may put you at risk.
> 
> I can not stress enough for you to visit a good accountant ... most good accountants will give you the first visit for free ... in other words they will have a look at your position and set up another appointment to actually start your tax.
> 
> You seem to not have a grasp on Australian Tax Laws and I am concerned you are getting allot of misinformation from others ... Do not trust a forum to solve your tax problems and to be honest you should have done your homework before you started. Having said that it is to late to cry over spilt milk just get to an accountant and sort out your tax obligations and the accountant can also help you with how much your really earning and if its worth your while.
> 
> I see allot of young people doing Uber Eats on bikes and scooters these days and most of them seem to not be Australian citizens ... I don't often go into green light hubs any more but when I do all I see is Uber Eats people handing back there bags ....
> 
> If you are an Australian citizen you receive a tax free threshold
> 
> If you're an Australian resident for *tax* purposes, the first $18,200 of your yearly income isn't taxed. This is called the *tax*-*free threshold*. You can claim the *tax*-*free threshold* to reduce the amount of *tax* that is withheld from your pay during the year. If this is you so long as you haven't earnt any money elsewhere you wont owe any tax you just need to report it.
> 
> So simply put you haven't paid any income tax so you have nothing to reduce ... that's if Your Australian. If you are not Australian you are taxed at 32.5% on your income ... so if this is you then you owe tax on what you have earnt.
> 
> All this information is on the ATO's site:
> 
> Now do some homework and stop airing your dirty laundry on the forum ... don't be a lazy tight arse and go see an accountant ... sheeeshhhhh


Thank you for your advice, I hold a student visa(partner). I earn less than $2000 before 30 Jun 2018 as shown in photo! How much it cost me to take help from an accountant? is it affordable for this earning money? I made contact with one of them that working with uber (online service) and at the first, they told just $99 for tax return and after I ask questions they told me you can meet an accountant and pay $179 for that! so it seems I must pay $278 for that $1500 earning! is it normal?

Another question, you said something about Australian and overseas people! I am not sure I got the point correctly, As I am not an Australian citizen or permanent resident I must pay 32.5% for tax?!! earn just $1500 in last FY, and I must pay this much for tax?!!!


----------



## Nawdy

Arvin2nd said:


> Thank you for your advice, I hold a student visa(partner). I earn less than $2000 before 30 Jun 2018 as shown in photo! How much it cost me to take help from an accountant? is it affordable for this earning money? I made contact with one of them that working with uber (online service) and at the first, they told just $99 for tax return and after I ask questions they told me you can meet an accountant and pay $179 for that! so it seems I must pay $278 for that $1500 earning! is it normal?
> 
> Another question, you said something about Australian and overseas people! I am not sure I got the point correctly, As I am not an Australian citizen or permanent resident I must pay 32.5% for tax?!! earn just $1500 in last FY, and I must pay this much for tax?!!!


I would recommend going to an accountant and a good one ... not H&R Block or Air Tax or whatever Uber pushes .... You need an honest accountant that will care about your position and wont think of you as just a number but as a person they want to help ... these other accounting services are just all about turn over and are not really cheaper when they don't have your best interests in mind.

Ok so you are classed as a non Australian Resident and therefore have to pay tax at the rate of 32.5% of anything you earn ... so if you earned $1500 you owe the tax department 32.5% of that which is $1500 x .325 = $ 487.50 in Tax ... The tax department knows what you have earned as uber give them all your details ... there is no where to hide ... From what Uber reported to the Australian Tax Department you actually owe $3036.44 x .325 = $986.84 so yes the Australian tax department is now going to chase you for that money .... The good news is that if you pay tax you can also claim tax deductions and this gets complicated as an accountant will show you what you can claim for example there is GST on petrol. If your petrol cost you $110 10% of that is General Sales Tax (GST) therefore you can claim 10% gst component of your $110 which is $10 or 110/11 = 10 ... you can then take that of the amount of money you owe the Tax Depatment so that would be $986.84-$10 = $976.84 you can do that for all expenses ie your scooter petrol mobile phone servicing etc etc ... then you can also claim depreciation on your scooter and that's where it starts to get harder to work out and you will need an accountant to help you work out what you can claim.

From what you have shown in this thread you owe money to the tax man and they will want it or you will face legal retributions and fines etc. Allot of overseas visitors on working holidays/students don't realise that Australia is a very highly taxed society. Go get help and call around to a few accountants and see which one will be best for you ... most of the time the cheapest one isn't the best at reducing what you owe ... BTW get all your receipts and records in order to try and reduce your tax.

So as I have said many times and I repeat go to a good accountant and sort it out before the tax man chases you.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Have a look at this guidance from the Australian Taxation Office for overseas students: https://www.ato.gov.au/Individuals/...ls/Coming-to-Australia/Studying-in-Australia/.


----------



## Teal

Hugh G said:


> Ummm......... Entitlement Attitude


I'm going to have to disagree, in a day and age where Boomers, Breeders and Businessmen (or BBB's for short) pay little to no tax and get stupid amounts of handouts for screwing their fellow man, I can't blame another person for wanting to maximise their tax return.

And in addition it helps cut off the air supply to these greedy little *censored*'s.................


----------

